# (NJ) FC Coastal Midlife Drive Time-JAG



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Offered for STUD, FC Coastal Midlife Drive Time, call name JAG. Lean Mac only once in pedigree,great grandfather on the dam side. He is a high powered dog who runs his blinds as hard as his marks. Is a excellent marker and great blind dog.

Jag has 19 AA points, 16 Open(1 first, 3 seconds, one third and and two fourths), and 3 Amateur Points(2 thirds, two fourths)in very limited trialing

His CHIC # 43796.

His pedigree can be viewed at http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=84010


Contact Dan Lawler at 856-357-7689 or [email protected]

STUD FEE OF $200.00 TO AN APPROVED FC BITCH, ALL OTHERS $800.00
__________________
Winners train......losers complain.....

Dan Lawler


----------

